# Yamaha Multi CH - Subwoofer problem



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I am setting up my system to play some SACDs that I received for my birthday. I have a Denon 1920 DVD player, and a Yamaha HTR-5860 receiver.

When I first hooked it up I could only get 2-ch stereo, while it sounded good, kinda pointless with 6 channel discrete CDs. I rooted around in my Denon manual and found a note in the troubleshooting section that told me that I must use the analog output. So I hooked up all 6-channels to the 6 inputs on the Yamaha and swithed into Multi CH input and 5 out of 6 channels work swimmingly.

I have a BFD attached to the Sub Out of the Yamaha, so I can see when I get signal to the sub and it works fine in all other modes other than Multi CH Input. I used a rather crude test, of disconnecting the sub out (Wire to the BFD) and touching it with my finger, and get a loud ground loop sound. When I disconnect the subwoofer input to the Yamaha and touch the jack I get a barely audible buzz.

This leads me to believe that I have a problem somewhere in the receiver. Anybody out there care to offer some advice?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I checked the Yamaha’s manual for a possible setting issue, but nothing jumped out at me. Can’t find anything on Denon’s site for the DVD player. I’d say make sure all you connections are correct (the Yamaha has eight inputs, not the usual six), and check the Denon’s menu for a subwoofer enable setting for multi-channel audio. I noticed another Denon player had such a setting.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

The Denon does have a setting for Sub, and it wasn't set, but turning it on had no beneficial effect. I rummaged through the both manuals as well as trashed about in all of the settings and found nothing useful.

If the manual and the labels on the back of the units are correct, I have everything plugged in correctly, I checked it three times. I guess I'll try another RCA patch cable in the very unlikely event that the cable is bad.

It sure would be nice if they just sent the signal out the optical/coax cable. Even if the the SACD digital signal is a different format than DVD, how difficult is it to convert it? They have to convert it to analog anyway, just grab the signal just before feeding it to each channel's D to A converter and feed it to a processor that converts inbound analog (right after the A to D converter) to whatever the standard is for digital receivers. I guess that would take an engineer a few hours, and another $1.50 in components.

Thanks for you response.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If I recall, the creators of the format opted for analog out of piracy and/or file sharing concerns. Still, there’s o reason why they couldn’t have used a single multi-channel connector/cable (same goes for component video). Having six (or three) separate cables is stupid, stupid, stupid.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Keep in mind not all discks use or have use of 5.1 channels, I have three discs and one has no LFE out, so its up to bass management, and the other disc has no center channel encoded...

I do find it fubar that you have no LFE at all.

Make sure you set the Yamaha to LFE SWR or BOTH

~Bob


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

LFE on SACD can be at a very low level. I have a Denon 3803 and it has the option to apply a 5db, 10db or 15db boost to the ext in subwoofer input, I have mine set on +15db to get a good balance. Ideally the signal should be boosted in the receiver but if the yamaha doesn't have an option for that you should have a +10db option in the Denon DVD player (my DVD-2200 has it, under muti ch setup I think). Try disconnecting you speakers and just leave the sub connected, play a SACD and crank the volume, I think you'll find the signal is there its just weaker than the other channels.

If you do boost the bass for SACD be careful when playing a DVD audio, as the bass levels are considerably higher.

Harry.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Even though it's embarrassing, I must admit that I did make a mistake in wiring. When I went to replace the center/sub RCA patch cord, I noticed that I had plugged the sub line into a jack just to the right of where it was supposed to go.:duh: I'm going with the excuse that the receiver is on a sliding shelf, and with everything attached I can't get to the back well.

Regarding the MFR's:devil: not using the digital output, there is very little excuse. If the source material has less than the full 6 channels, they can do whatever they do when a DVD has less channels or if you play a standard CD. As far as piracy, how much data am I going to lose if I use an A to D converter on the analog outputs and redigitize the sound? By taking the analog and redigitizing it, you would effectively wipe out all anti-piracy code as well.

It least I figured out my silliness...

Paul


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

All’s well that ends well. :T 



> As far as piracy, how much data am I going to lose if I use an A to D converter on the analog outputs and redigitize the sound? By taking the analog and redigitizing it, you would effectively wipe out all anti-piracy code as well.


As well as the multi-channel formatting. Which was the whole point of doing it the way they did, unless you know of a way to convert the six-channel analog audio back into a multi-channel digital signal. :huh: I other words, all you can pirate is the disc's two-channel audio.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Wayne:

Would this work?

http://www.floridamusicco.com/proddetail~prod~fa66.htm

Paul


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Doesn’t look like it, from what I see on that page. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

